# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Μήπως ότι μας λένε ότι κάνει καλό στη υγεία το πλυντηρίου , κάνει κακό στη δική μας ?

## skfn

Πρόσφατα έμαθα και θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μετά περιπέτεια που είχα (http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64613)  με πλυντήριο πιάτων οτι:

1. Ειδικό αλάτι και γυαλιστικο είναι περιττά όταν χρησιμοποιείτε 3 σε ένα ταμπλέτες .Τα καινούργια μοντέλα έχουν κουμπί που σβήνει τα ενοχλητικά φωτάκια όταν χρησιμοποιείτε τέτοιες ταμπλέτες (κακό στη τσεπη μας)

2 Το γυαλιστικο δημιουργεί ένα film επάνω στο ποτήρι με μια ουσία που σίγουρα δεν είναι βρώσιμη.
Αυτό χρειάζεται περίπου 15 λεπτά για να σταθεροποιηθεί. 
Γιαυτό αν βάλετε νερό σε ζεστό ποτήρι από το πλυντήριο σχηματίζεται αφρός και ..στην υγειά μας (?) (κακό στην υγεία μας)
*Μήπως ότι μας λένε ότι κάνει καλό στην υγεία του πλυντηρίου , κάνει κακό στη δική μας ?*

----------


## kokolokor5

Οτι κανουν κακο ειναι σιγουρο. Ακομη και το αρωματικο που κρεμαμε μεσα στο πλυντηριο ειναι επικινδυνο για την υγεια μας και για τον υδροφορο οριζοντα ! (καποια το γραφουν στις οδηγιες)
εγω παντως πριν πιω κατι,τα ξεπλενω λιγο τα ποτηρια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όλα είναι πιθανά .... σίγουρα καμία συσκευή δεν μπορεί να κάνει το "απόλυτο στράγγισμα" ή στέγνωμα 100% ... οπότε το υπόλοιπο το καταπίνουμε . Ειδικά όταν κάποια συσκευή με τον καιρό "αποσυντονιστεί" και δεν κάνει τόσο καλό ξέπλυμα όπως πριν.  

Αλλά τι ψάχνουμε τώρα ? Εδώ που τα λέμε έχω γνωστό θείο που είναι ελεγκτής σε χημείο και σε μέτρηση (πόσιμου νερού βρύσης) αναλογίας του χλωρίου μου είπε ότι η ποσότητα του χλωρίου είναι 7 φορές περισσότερο του επιτρεπτού !! 
Και ο λόγος είναι ότι στην αρχή βάζανε μικρές ποσότητες χλώριο και επαρκούσε για να εξοντώνει τους βλαβερούς μικροοργανισμούς ..... στην συνέχεια αυτοί οι μικροοργανισμοί μεταλλάχτηκαν και έγιναν πιο ανθεκτικοί . Γιαυτό και σήμερα αυτές οι μεγάλες ποσότητες χλωρίου.

Και άιντε τώρα να έχεις σιγουριά .... για το "αθώο νεράκι του θεού"  .... από την βρύση.

----------


## konman

Εγω θα ελεγα οτι κανει λαθος ο τεχνικος που σου ειπε αυτα.

Το αλατι ειναι απαραιτητο στο πλυντηριο.
 Το γυαλιστικο εχει  ρυθμισεις στη σαπουνοθηκη που μπορεις να το
βαλει στο 1 ή 2 τοτε παιρνει πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα και εξαφανιζεται κατα 
το στεγνωμα.
Το καλυτερο απορρυπαντικο ειναι η σκονη.  

Η ταμπλέτα δεν διαλύεται τελιος κατα την πλυση
μονο παραμενουν αδιαλυτες και κατα το ξεβγαλμα
και αφηνουν περισσοτερες ουσιες πανω στα ποτηρια.

Το κουμπι που εχουν βαλει στα πλυντηρια τα τελευταια 
χρονια για τις ταμπλετες δεν κανει τιποτα παραπανω
απο το να μην αναβουν τα λαμπακια και να προσθετει 
χρονο στη πλυση για να μην ειναι αδιαλυτη η ταμπλετα 
κατα τη ληξη του πλυσιματος..

----------


## skfn

> Εγω θα ελεγα οτι κανει λαθος ο τεχνικος που σου ειπε αυτα.


l
.... ειλικρινά ελπίζω και εύχομαι να κάνει λάθος.


[/QUOTE]Το αλατι ειναι απαραιτητο στο πλυντηριο.
Το γυαλιστικο εχει ρυθμισεις στη σαπουνοθηκη που μπορεις να το
βαλει στο 1 ή 2 τοτε παιρνει πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα και εξαφανιζεται κατα 
το στεγνωμα.[/QUOTE]

...μα τα 3+1 δεν έχουν απορρυπαντικό-αποσκληρυντικό και γυαλιστικο? 
Γιατί να ξαναβάζουμε?
Και από ότι μου είπε σχηματίζει ένα λεπτό film  επάνω στα σκεύη, που χρειάζεται 15 λεπτά περίπου να σταθεροποιηθεί. Αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις νωρίτερα διαλύεται στο νερό (σχηματίζει και αφρό) και ..το πίνεις.

[/QUOTE]Το καλυτερο απορρυπαντικο ειναι η σκονη. 

Η ταμπλέτα δεν διαλύεται τελιος κατα την πλυση
μονο παραμενουν αδιαλυτες και κατα το ξεβγαλμα
και αφηνουν περισσοτερες ουσιες πανω στα ποτηρια.[/QUOTE]

Τα υγρά πολύ καλλίτερα. Συμφωνούμε απολύτως (εγώ και ο τεχνικός, )

[/QUOTE]Το κουμπι που εχουν βαλει στα πλυντηρια τα τελευταια 
χρονια για τις ταμπλετες δεν κανει τιποτα παραπανω
απο το να μην αναβουν τα λαμπακια και να προσθετει 
χρονο στη πλυση για να μην ειναι αδιαλυτη η ταμπλετα 
κατα τη ληξη του πλυσιματος..[/QUOTE]

----------


## DGeorge

> ...Το καλυτερο απορρυπαντικο ειναι η σκονη...





> ...Τα υγρά πολύ καλλίτερα. Συμφωνούμε απολύτως (εγώ και ο τεχνικός, )...


Χεχεχε Να δεις μιά γλίτσα, που αφήνουν τα περίφημα παχύρευστα απορυππαντυκά, σε όλο το σύστημα!  :Shocked: 
Συμφωνώντας με τον konman, η σκόνη είναι προϊόν, που έχει πίσω του πολλά χρόνια δοκιμών, εξέλιξης, πείρας κλπ.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι Windows Vista  :Lol:  (Άποψή μου Έ;! Απλώς για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε κιόλας. :Razz:  :Wink:  )

----------


## htsopelas

το πλυντηριο πιατων που χρησιμοποιούμε ειναι βλαβερο αλλα όπως αναφέρει και ο κυριακίδης παραπάνω το νερο που πίνουμε ειναι χειρότερο

----------


## Sotos_ster

η σκονη δεν ειναι καθολου καλη ως προς το καθαρισμα...αφηνει πανω στα ταπερ κ σε αλλα σκευη ενα ασπρο πραγμα σαν αλατα...επισης οι ταμπλετες που εχουν γυαλιστικο, ειναι αχρηστο γιατι το γυαλιστικο για να ειναι χρησιμο πρεπει να μεινει στο τελευταιο ξεβγαλμα ωστε να βγουν τα ποτηρια πιατα στεγνα, πραγμα που δε γινεται με την ταμπλετα γιατι διαλυεται στην πρωτη πλυση,αυτη ειναι η φιλοσοφια του γυαλιστικου και γιαυτο μπαινει σε ξεχωριστη θηκη η οποια το εκτοξευει στο τελευταιο ζεστο ξεβγαλμα

----------

